# grape ape seeds ??????



## dankbud420 (Feb 18, 2008)

ive been tryin to find out where to get these seeds for ever now. it seems to b a socal thing (southern cali.), thats the only place ive heard people say it and smoked it. any info would be great!!!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2008)

yes MMJ. its in the clubs


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 18, 2008)

?????


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2008)

you might find something about what available at www.weedbay.com  lookinto the medical marijuana clubs.


----------



## mendo local (Feb 18, 2008)

its everywhere in norcal, try the clubs


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 19, 2008)

Never dealt with a club... do they sell seeds?


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 19, 2008)

ya they do as well as clones


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 19, 2008)

i cant try the clubs i need to do it on line


----------

